# Code 00652 auto trans gear monitoring.



## lostroot1 (Oct 16, 2002)

*Code 00652 auto trans gear monitoring. TIP auto.*

got a 04 gli with this code.
car doesnt shift into the next forward gear until about 6k and i let off the gas. then it shifts 
what needs to be done? trans fluid,multi function switch,TCM? 
Friday,09,October,2009,10:23:12:52535
VCDS Version: Release 908.0
Data version: 20090911
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

VIN: 3VWSE69M75M072981 Mileage: 211190km/131227miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWP.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 032 SL
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0030 
Coding: 07550
Shop #: WSC 00066 
3VWSE69M75M072981 VWZ7Z0D0295726
3 Faults Found:
18613 - Performance Malfunction in Cooling System 
P2181 - 35-00 - - 
17608 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249): Mechanical Malfunction 
P1200 - 35-00 - - 
18032 - MIL Request Signal Active (Check TCM for errors too!) 
P1624 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09A-927-750.lbl
Part No: 09A 927 750 BM
Component: AG5 Getriebe 09A 0261 
1 Fault Found:
*00652 - Gear Monitoring 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ESP-F.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 M
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102 
Coding: 0019970
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 F
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0003 
Coding: 12340
Shop #: WSC 00066 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J5 920 926 H
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V59 
Coding: 15230
Shop #: WSC 09217 
3VWSE69M75M072981 VWZ7Z0D0295726
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 09217 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 1H Komfortgerát HLO 0004 
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 00066 
Part No: 1C1959801A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0202 
Part No: 1C1959802A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0202 
Part No: 1C0959811A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0202 
Part No: 1C0959812A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0202 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 3B7 035 180 G
Component: RADIO 3CP 0007 
Coding: 00031
Shop #: WSC 00066 
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------



_Modified by lostroot1 at 10:35 AM 10-9-2009_


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Code 00652 auto trans gear monitoring. TIP auto. (lostroot1)*

Well
Check battery connections and ground points.
Start fresh. 01-10-00 default.
01-07 recode same data.
Correct coolant code and boost control valve issue.
Reset DTC's 
Do a Throttle body ADP. 01-04-060 and then 063 for kick down.
See what happens then with trans.

Best,
Jack


----------



## lostroot1 (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Code 00652 auto trans gear monitoring. TIP auto. (vwemporium)*

done all of the above and still same issue.
here is the code it gives me.
18032 - MIL Request Signal Active (Check TCM for errors too!) 
P1624 - 35-00 - - 

00652 - Gear Monitoring 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Code 00652 auto trans gear monitoring. TIP auto. (lostroot1)*

Check the speed sensors on the trans now.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Code 00652 auto trans gear monitoring. TIP auto. (lostroot1)*

Well If its not the sensors it will not be pretty.

Unusually a bad valve body or clutch is the other alternative.
You could try a flush/filter because a valve body besides the solenoid's never fails it just gets contaminated with crap.
If your qualified take out and clean carefully to see.
Best,
Jack


----------



## lostroot1 (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Code 00652 auto trans gear monitoring. TIP auto. (vwemporium)*

which sensors do i check? with vag? i dont do alot of work on the autos. im just trying to diag this thing before we take it to some one who does.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Code 00652 auto trans gear monitoring. TIP auto. (lostroot1)*

You will need to refer to a repair manual. The the fluid level / filter change as Jack suggested would be a good place to start.
If you are not comfortable with this, I would sent it to a repair facility.
You could however work on the other Engine related problems:
18613 - Performance Malfunction in Cooling System
P2181 - 35-00 - -
17608 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249): Mechanical Malfunction
P1200 - 35-00 - - 
Transmission performance is related to engine performance. I am not suggesting the trans. problems will be resolved by repairing the engine issues. But if you are going to fix the vehicle they need resolved as well.
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...08577
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...04608


----------



## lostroot1 (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Code 00652 auto trans gear monitoring. TIP auto. (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

i have fixed those other issues alreadyt. i was just curious on which speed sensor to check. and how to check it. they call the speed sensor many things like: impulse sensor,crank sensor,vehicle reference sensor. or there is one on the tranny that is for the speedo. the fluid level and change isnt a problem. i just want to make sure i check the right stuff before i tell the guy it has a bad valve body.


----------



## lostroot1 (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Code 00652 auto trans gear monitoring. TIP auto. (lostroot1)*

also i do have bently and ebahn.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Code 00652 auto trans gear monitoring. TIP auto. (lostroot1)*

Got it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Check the Transmission speed sensor. In VCDS select 02 (auto. trans) 08 (measuring block) 001. You can monitor these while driving. Look into the G182 checking procedures in the repair manual as well.
You can scroll through all of the measuring blocks 1-8 and see if there is any more info you wish to monitor. Possibly 004 as well.


_Modified by Dana @ Ross-Tech at 12:50 PM 10-13-2009_


----------



## lostroot1 (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Code 00652 auto trans gear monitoring. TIP auto. (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

ok. got a question...in my ebahn it shows the sensor is located at the top of the bell housing...on my car it isnt. any idea if this is located internally?


----------

